# BCY 8190 strands count vs 8125



## ecastel (Jan 5, 2010)

Hello, 

I have been building strings and cables for compound and recurve for more than 15 years. I used most materials manufactured by BCY and Brownwell, from the first B-50, to the latest 8190. 

I've been using Astroflight with my Bowtech Sentinel, and others compounds. Now I'm testing again BCY fibers. Lately I've built one set with 8190. My impressions, very stable, no peep rotation. I found only one downside. Although BCY says that 18 strands of 8125 equals to 24 with 8190 my 8190 set is clearly thicker than others I have built with 8125 previously.

Does anybody found this in their strings/cables ? Coments are welcomed. 

Regards, 
Emilio


----------



## ShawnRees (May 15, 2013)

I find that 24 strands of 8190 is a much thinner than the same count of 8125. However, I've also found that 28 strands of 8190 with an .018 serving gives me the most stable and best performing string set I've ever had on my bow. However, most customers request 24.


----------



## ShawnRees (May 15, 2013)

Oh, and I'm not convinced of the 18 to 24 ratio.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

I find that 18 strands of 8125 is pretty similer in diameter to 24 strands of 8190. It will vary a touch from color to color though.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

i always used 24 with 8190 myself. now if i were building for 50# and less you could go 22. Color depends alos....flo colors will be thicker obviously. but 24 isnt too bad.


----------



## ecastel (Jan 5, 2010)

Certainly I tried with orange flo and 24 the other strings I built before with 8125 where normal black but ...

Thanks for your comment.

Regards, 
Emilio


----------



## ecastel (Jan 5, 2010)

Althought I tried orange flo in 8190 and black with 8125 the difference for me was huge. 

Thanks for your reply. 

Regards, 
Emilio


----------



## ecastel (Jan 5, 2010)

24 strands in a flo color with halo .14 gives an excesive diameter for some bowtechs with their cable guard system(modern ones) IMHO
As for the string maybe proper. 
Maybe 22 (for cables) with halo .007 center serving and .18 end serving could be a better combination. 

Today I will set a new set of cables for the same reference bow 8125 18 strands black color halo .14 center, .18 end servings. I will see how they fit..

Thanks for your reply

Regards, 
Emilio


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

ecastel said:


> Althought I tried orange flo in 8190 and black with 8125 the difference for me was huge.
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> ...


flo orange vs black is a big difference.....


----------

